# Mamas in und um Bamberg mit MTB gesucht:-)



## Sismile (29. Dezember 2010)

Hallo ihr Lieben, vor drei Monaten ist mein Sohn auf die Welt gekommen und nun bin ich in Elternzeit. Moechte die kommende Saison unbedingt wieder auf mein MTB und suche daher Mamas (oder Papas) im Umkreis mit gleichen Interessen...


----------



## ericoli (10. Januar 2011)

Glückwunsch zum Söhnchen, will sich den hier keiner melden ( Bamberg Barock Bier und Biken, traut euch woll nicht  ?)- war nur Spassss  ,nichts für ungut  ich wollte das ganze nur etwas anschubsen, kannst gerne mit uns fahren ist aber so Staffelberg und Umgebung( ist ja aber nicht so weit von Bamberg oder mann(frau) trifft sich in der mitte)     Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sismile (10. Januar 2011)

ericoli schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum Söhnchen, will sich den hier keiner melden ( Bamberg Barock Bier und Biken, traut euch woll nicht  ?)- war nur Spassss  ,nichts für ungut  ich wollte das ganze nur etwas anschubsen, kannst gerne mit uns fahren ist aber so Staffelberg und Umgebung( ist ja aber nicht so weit von Bamberg oder mann(frau) trifft sich in der mitte)     Grüsse



...Bamberg Barock Bier und Biken...das sind doch die Verrueckten,die bei meterhohem Schnee sich durch den fraenkischen Wald quaelen) war nen Spass,danke fuer deine Antwort.Werd sicherlich mal darauf zurueck kommen,sobald die Saison startet!


----------



## ericoli (10. Januar 2011)

Was meinst du damit "wenn die Saison wieder startet " wir sind mitten drin ,der Schnee ist weg, hat hier irgendjemand noch keine 1000 Km. in den Beinen ???? ( ob das Spass ist muss jeder selbst enscheiden) also dann Bike aus dem Keller und los  und nochmal extra Grüsse an B.B.B.B Sorry das wir hier auf eure kosten Spässe treiben, ich hoffe ihr habt Humor      Viele Grüsse an alle     [email protected] Sismile  na drauf reingefallen auf die 1000 Km.( bin dieses Jahr erst 4 mal gefahren)


----------



## Frankenbiker (10. Januar 2011)

Sismile schrieb:


> ...Bamberg Barock Bier und Biken...das sind doch die Verrueckten,die bei meterhohem Schnee sich durch den fraenkischen Wald quaelen) war nen Spass,danke fuer deine Antwort.Werd sicherlich mal darauf zurueck kommen,sobald die Saison startet!



Du bist ja eine lustige Mutti  

Da bist du auf einer unserer Ausfahrten gerne willkommen, zumal sich der Trainingsschwerpunkt unserer Vati-Truppe im Winter stark auf das Apres-Bike verlagert. Und von quälen kann keine Rede sein. Bist du auch mal mit dem Rennrad unterwegs?

m.


----------



## Sismile (10. Januar 2011)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> Du bist ja eine lustige Mutti
> 
> Da bist du auf einer unserer Ausfahrten gerne willkommen, zumal sich der Trainingsschwerpunkt unserer Vati-Truppe im Winter stark auf das Apres-Bike verlagert. Und von quälen kann keine Rede sein. Bist du auch mal mit dem Rennrad unterwegs?
> 
> m.


Auf Apres-Bike haett ich auch mal wieder Lust...Rennrad ist nicht so mein Ding, da fehlt mir der Spassfaktor von schoenen Singletrails,aber beim MTB bin ich dann demnaechst mal dabei


----------



## lowisbmx (11. Januar 2011)

Rennrad ist wie Langlauf, nur anders!
Team Mapei hauteng, moahhh!!

Wenn du Lust hast mal mit uns zu fahren meld dich doch einfach mal. Ist immer lustig.


----------



## Tomson (11. Januar 2011)

...stimmt - lustig ists bei uns immer...


----------



## ericoli (11. Januar 2011)

Ja die beiden haben recht bei uns ist es immer lustig  und Apres- Bike können wir auch oder Tomson


----------



## Tomson (11. Januar 2011)




----------



## Sismile (12. Januar 2011)

Tomson schrieb:


>



Also mein Frauenarzt hat mir gestern die Erlaubnis gegeben wieder allen Sport zu machen)) Nach 9 Monate Schwangerschaft und 3 Monate Stillpause muss ich jetzt aber erstmal austesten ob ich ueberhaupt noch die Huegel hochkommewenn das erfolgreich ist komm ich mit euch mit.Beim Apres Bike bin ich aber gern schon vorher dabei,allerdings noch alkfrei da ich ja noch stille. Jetzt geht's aber erstmal wieder ins Fitness...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowisbmx (12. Januar 2011)

abgemacht 

Kommst du direkt aus Bamberg? Wir werden unsere Routen halt entsprechend anpassen!


----------



## ericoli (12. Januar 2011)

Sismile schrieb:


> Also mein Frauenarzt hat mir gestern die Erlaubnis gegeben wieder allen Sport zu machen)) Nach 9 Monate Schwangerschaft und 3 Monate Stillpause muss ich jetzt aber erstmal austesten ob ich ueberhaupt noch die Huegel hochkommewenn das erfolgreich ist komm ich mit euch mit.Beim Apres Bike bin ich aber gern schon vorher dabei,allerdings noch alkfrei da ich ja noch stille. Jetzt geht's aber erstmal wieder ins Fitness...



Abgemacht dann machen wir mal einen Apres-Bike abend  ( man kann ja auch ohne Alkohol Spass haben)   eher Wochenende oder unter der Woche ?


----------



## Booder (12. Januar 2011)

Hi komme aus Breitengüßbach aber meine Kumpels kommen so ziemlich alle aus Bamberg daher Fahren wir ofters in und um Bamberg nehmen aber auch Autofahrten mit dem Fahrrad auf uns um ein bisschen zu Biken. Fahren ziemlich regelmäßig alle 2Wochenenden. Kannst Dich ja mal melden wenn interresse besteht. Wir Fahren zwischen lockeren 40-60 km Touren bis zu Downhillartigen 30 km Touren alles.

P.S habe auch 2 Kinder 8 Jahre und 11 Monate

mfg Booder


----------



## Tomson (12. Januar 2011)

@ericoli: Was?


----------



## ericoli (12. Januar 2011)

Du hast schon richtig gelesen


----------



## Sismile (13. Januar 2011)

ericoli schrieb:


> Du hast schon richtig gelesen



Ich wohn in Strullendorf und das mit dem Auto ist auch kein Problem.Moechte aber wie gesagt erstmal ausprobieren wie fit ich noch bin..aber wenn ich soweit bin fahr ich auf alle Faelle mal mit euch (...das war jetzt ne Drohung;-) ...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sismile (13. Januar 2011)

Sismile schrieb:


> Ich wohn in Strullendorf und das mit dem Auto ist auch kein Problem.Moechte aber wie gesagt erstmal ausprobieren wie fit ich noch bin..aber wenn ich soweit bin fahr ich auf alle Faelle mal mit euch (...das war jetzt ne Drohung;-) ...)



@ericolias ist eigentlich egal, allerdings dieses WE klappt's leider noch nicht.


----------



## lowisbmx (13. Januar 2011)

ob man auch ohne Limoncello Spa haben kann??

@ericoli: was?


----------



## ericoli (14. Januar 2011)

Oh Gott in den anderen "freds" wird übers stillen gejammert ( und Bockbier getrunken)    wenn das mal nicht die Apres-Biker sind - Prost


----------



## marcie (21. Januar 2011)

Wer will auch schon in einem Bikefred über Frauenarzt und Stillen reden...


----------



## mabi (21. Januar 2011)

marcie schrieb:


> Wer will auch schon in einem Bikefred über Frauenarzt und Stillen reden...



bei facebook würde ich jetzt den "gefällt mir"-button klicken


----------



## ericoli (21. Januar 2011)

marcie schrieb:


> Wer will auch schon in einem Bikefred über Frauenarzt und Stillen reden...



Wer will den nicht darüber reden,ist doch die Frage


----------



## ericoli (21. Januar 2011)

mabi schrieb:


> bei facebook würde ich jetzt den "gefällt mir"-button klicken



Ich auch


----------



## lowisbmx (22. Januar 2011)

marcie schrieb:


> Wer will auch schon in einem Bikefred über Frauenarzt und Stillen reden...



Wer will auch in einem Bikefred seinen ständigen Alkoholkonsum kund tun?
Völlig off topic!


----------



## Tomson (22. Januar 2011)

Weshalb?


----------



## Frankenbiker (22. Januar 2011)

ist in bier alkohol?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom:-) (24. Januar 2011)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> ist in bier alkohol?



nein, aber weibliche hormone.


----------



## Tomson (24. Januar 2011)

Hmm...ich mag weibliche Hormone!


----------



## elmerfudd (26. Januar 2011)

Aha, deshalb deine zierliche Figur. Schatzi


----------



## Tomson (26. Januar 2011)

Stimmt...jetzt wo dus sagst...


----------



## Sismile (28. Januar 2011)

Tomson schrieb:


> Stimmt...jetzt wo dus sagst...



Bier=>weibliche Hormone=>Mama's in und um Bamberg wuerd mal sagen damit schließt sich der Kreis.Bin naechste Woche Skifahren,aber danach sollten wir das mit dem Apres Bike mal machenBin zwar noch auf alkfrei wegen dem stillen,aber Spass haben kann ich trotzdem


----------



## Tomson (28. Januar 2011)

Abgemacht! 

Tom


----------



## ericoli (30. Januar 2011)

Also dann machen wir halt mal einen Treffpunkt aus, zum Apres-Biken


----------



## Tomson (30. Januar 2011)




----------



## Frankenbiker (30. Januar 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowisbmx (31. Januar 2011)




----------



## Tomson (31. Januar 2011)

Wann hätte die ericoli Zeit?


----------



## ericoli (1. Februar 2011)

Die Woche ist bei mir schlecht, muss Arbeiten , nächste Woche so ab mitte der Woche


----------



## Tomson (1. Februar 2011)




----------



## Sismile (11. Februar 2011)

So bin wieder zurück vom Skifahren..dafür ohne Handy (ist kaputt) und ohne Laptop (da funktioniert Windows nicht)...fühle mich dadurch irgendwie ein paar Jahre zurück versetzt..also quasie back to the 80s 
Wie schaut's denn aus mit Termin? Hätte morgen den ganzen Tag Zeit und nächste Woche ab Mittwoch Abend.


----------



## ericoli (11. Februar 2011)

Morgen ist eher schlecht, nächste Woche ab Mittwoch hört sich doch gut an,   mal abwarten was die anderen so schreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomson (11. Februar 2011)

Wohin nochmal? Oli?


----------



## Sismile (11. Februar 2011)

Oh, hab grad festgestellt, dass ich Mittwoch Abend doch schon nen Termin habe. Also schlage ich mal Donnerstag vor...


----------



## ericoli (11. Februar 2011)

Also gut Donnerstag 20:00  wo, sehn wir mal, ich warte auf Vorschläge


----------



## Sismile (12. Februar 2011)

ericoli schrieb:


> Also gut Donnerstag 20:00  wo, sehn wir mal, ich warte auf Vorschläge



Der Kleine weigert sich momentan hartnäckig irgendein Fläschchen anzunehmen. Daher wäre ich eher für 19:30 Uhr,dann nehm ich den Kleinen mit. Oder halt erst 21:00 Uhr, dann kann ich nach dem Stillen los...Alles ein wenig kompizierter...


----------



## marcie (13. Februar 2011)

Danke fuer diesen Thread, es ist wirklich sehr amuesant hier


----------



## ericoli (14. Februar 2011)

marcie schrieb:


> Danke fuer diesen Thread, es ist wirklich sehr amuesant hier



Bitte,   keine Ursache, ist uns ein Vergnügen


----------



## Sismile (14. Februar 2011)

Ja gell..hätte auch nicht gedacht, dass es so amüsant werden würde Wie schaut's denn jetzt mit Donnerstag aus? Freitag und Samstag hab ich schon Termine da klappt es nicht. Ansonsten müssten wir es auf nächste Woche verlegen...


----------



## lowisbmx (14. Februar 2011)

Also ich würde mitgehen, allerdings kann ich wg. Medikation keinen Alkohol trinken....nicht mal Milch


----------



## Tomson (14. Februar 2011)

Das gefällt mir, lowis! 
Dann kannst mich ja abholen! Warte an der Sandsteinmauer.

Ich dann:




Was isn mitm Benbo eigentlich? Dabei?


----------



## ericoli (14. Februar 2011)

Ich geh auch mit 21:00   @ Marci ,Sorry mir fällt nichts amüsanteres ein  ich sag halt mal Milch     WAS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowisbmx (15. Februar 2011)

21:00?? Ganz schön spät.....ohne Treibstoff kann ich mich gar nicht so lange wach halten...Bis 20:30 Rolle fahren?

@Tom: Ich dich abholen??  Der Benbo nimmt dich bestimmt mit


----------



## ericoli (15. Februar 2011)

Jammer nicht rum ,du kannst ja zu mir schon eher kommen,und mich dann mitnehmen, wohin gehen wir eigentlich ? Bamberg ?  @ Sismile sag du  wohin


----------



## Sismile (15. Februar 2011)

Ich kenn mich nicht ganz so gut aus was Gaststätten betrifft. Bin ja erst seit nem Jahr hier und in dieser Zeit irgendwie fast immer Schwanger gewesen
Ich kenn das Il Centro, diverse Bierkeller, das Cafe zum Kranen und jetzt muss ich schon schwer überlegen  Wo trefft ihr euch sonst so?


----------



## ericoli (15. Februar 2011)

Wir gehen in "die Rampe" ist ganz gemütlich , war zwar schon lange nicht mehr dort,aber egal, liegt Richtung Hallstadt Thorackerstraße 16


----------



## Tomson (15. Februar 2011)

@ericoli: Lass den lowis! Und mich! 
21 Uhr ist in der Tat in unserem Alter für unter der Woche relativ spät (früher ging das). Im Gegensatz zu dir arbeiten wir ja jeden Tag hart von frühest bis spät!

Tom


----------



## elmerfudd (15. Februar 2011)

@ Tomson ; Bei JM arbeiten, wuhaahaa. Der war gut.


----------



## Tomson (15. Februar 2011)

@ Elmer: Lass mich auch! 



Du hast doch gearbeitet!


----------



## elmerfudd (15. Februar 2011)

Naja, arbeit würd ichs net nennen. Hab versucht mich
anzupassen
Aber mal was anderes, geht was am "Tag des Herrn", bin evtl. doch
in Lif.


----------



## ericoli (16. Februar 2011)

Tomson schrieb:


> @ericoli: Lass den lowis! Und mich!
> 21 Uhr ist in der Tat in unserem Alter für unter der Woche relativ spät (früher ging das). Im Gegensatz zu dir arbeiten wir ja jeden Tag hart von frühest bis spät!
> 
> Tom


Freut mich das du  mitkommst  Lowis kommt auch um 20:00 zu mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sismile (16. Februar 2011)

Oh die Rampe kenne ich Also dann so um 21:00 Uhr dort. Sollen wir nen Tisch reservieren, oder besser gesagt wie finde ich euch dort? Kann sein, dass es ein paar Minuten später wird bei mir wird.Je nachdem wie der Kleine mitspielt.Mein Handy ist leider immer noch kaput


----------



## Tomson (16. Februar 2011)

Der ericoli hat als Erkennungsmerkmal ein ??? in der Hand! 

@Oli: Was denn?


----------



## lowisbmx (16. Februar 2011)

Ha, ich weis!! Er hat eine versenkbare Sattelstütze in der Hand! 

oder?


----------



## Tomson (16. Februar 2011)

Das wäre gut! Oder...eine Rose!


----------



## Benbo (16. Februar 2011)

Ich glaub das er ne Flasche Limoncello in der hand hat oder täusch ich mich da

ein weiterer bekanter würde auch gern mitkommen

@ ericoli ( DIRK )


----------



## Benbo (16. Februar 2011)

http://www.rampe-bamberg.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ericoli (16. Februar 2011)

Du erkennst uns schon, mach dir mal keine Gedanken  an ALLE ANDEREN LASST MICH


----------



## Benbo (16. Februar 2011)

Sprach der mann mit der Fleischfarbenenbadekappe


----------



## Tomson (16. Februar 2011)

@benbo: Danke für die Website mit Getränkekarte - hab schon bestellt.

@ericoli: ...schuldichung...


----------



## Frankenbiker (16. Februar 2011)

bin sowieso in der stadt, da schau ich doch glatt mal vorbei, wenn sich ausgeht

m.


----------



## Sismile (17. Februar 2011)

Naja, wenn ihr ne Blondine seht die suchend nach einer Horde MTBern schaut könnt ihr ja alle mal laut rufen Das ist dann zumindest für den Rest der Bar ein Spass...


----------



## ericoli (17. Februar 2011)

OK machen wir


----------



## Tomson (17. Februar 2011)

Olaf, das machst du! Wie immer! Codewort?


----------



## ericoli (17. Februar 2011)




----------



## Tomson (17. Februar 2011)

Bis nachher Ericoli! Freu mich schon auf meine Honigmilch!


----------



## ericoli (17. Februar 2011)

Der Honig wartet schon auf dich  bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sismile (17. Februar 2011)

..also muss ich ja eigentlich nur nach nem Tisch mit Honigmilch Ausschau halten


----------



## Benbo (18. Februar 2011)

das hier noch keiner heut was geschrieben hat ;-)

alle noch gut heimgekommen??


----------



## lowisbmx (18. Februar 2011)

Bin grad erst aus der Besprechung gekommen....
Alles bestens, war doch nett gestern, oder?

@sismile: mach dein Rad klar, der Frühling kommt bald


----------



## Tomson (18. Februar 2011)

@benbo: Ja, bin noch gut heimgekommen. Danke! 
@lowis: 

Ja, war goil!


----------



## Sismile (18. Februar 2011)

Jep, schön wars Bin ebenfalls gut heimgekommen und meine beiden Männer haben brav geschlafen  Können wir also wiederholen.

Mit dem Radfahren hab ich halt momentan auch nur ein 3 Stunden Zeitlimit. Das ist  nicht grad viel, wenn da Hin-und Rückfahrt noch mit reinfällt. Aber bin ja grad am Brei einführen...


----------



## Benbo (18. Februar 2011)

des wird scho

is ja nochweng bis es schön sonnig ist ;-)

@ ericoli 
@ tomson
@ lowisbmx

MÜSSEN VIEL SCHNIELLER HEIM FAHREN


----------



## Sismile (21. Februar 2011)

Heut ist sonnig War sogar schon radeln, allerdings nur Indoor und ich glaub das zählt dann nicht. 
Weiss irgendwer von euch zufällig wo ich hier im Umkreis einigermassen günstig an so nen Singletrailer-Anhänger komme?


----------



## lowisbmx (21. Februar 2011)

Fleißig!!
Evtl. gibts so einen Anhänger beim Schauer?! Ich dächte ich hätte dort schon mal sowas gesehen.


----------



## lowisbmx (1. März 2011)

@sismile: na wie ist der Trainingsstand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sismile (1. März 2011)

Schrecklich...war die letzte Woche erkältet und hab immer noch leichten Schnupfen:-(((( Könnte wahrscheinlich momentan noch nicht mal Treppen laufen :-( Dafür sind wir weiter gekommen mit nem Anhänger und kurz davor uns nen Chariot zuzulegen. Wie soll denn das Wetter am Wochenende werden?


----------



## KaMa_84 (4. März 2011)

Hallo!

Hast zwar schon ein paar Leute zum Radeln gefunden, aber ich dachte ich meld mich trotzdem mal 

Bin auch eine Mama aus Bamberg (direkt) mit MTB. Meine Kleine ist zwar schon 1,5 Jahre alt und was Touren angeht bin ich absoluter Anfänger aber vielleicht hast ja trotzdem mal Lust auf ne gemeinsame Tour. 
Natürlich würde ich mich auch der großen Runde anschließen wenn ihr mich mitnehmt . 
Könnte auch noch für männliche Unterstützung sorgen, denn Maya's Anhänger zieht immer ihr Papa sonst komm ich kaum die Berge hoch ;-)

Würde mich freuen mal von euch allen zu hören


----------



## lowisbmx (4. März 2011)

Naja, dann können wir doch mal eine Ausfahrt ins Auge fassen! Frühling steht in den Startlöchern


----------



## Sismile (4. März 2011)

lowisbmx schrieb:


> Naja, dann können wir doch mal eine Ausfahrt ins Auge fassen! Frühling steht in den Startlöchern




Sehr gerne. Werde dieses Wochenende mein Rad mal wieder entstauben..aber wenn das Wetter nächstes WE auch mitspielt bin ich dabei. (Allerdings immer noch relativ unfit, daher wird es wohl eine recht langsame Tour..zumindest wenn's bergauf geht )


----------



## lowisbmx (4. März 2011)

Na o.k. Vielleicht dann ja schon kurzärmlig!

Keine Angst, ich fahr auch nicht gerne Berge, wenn dann immer langsam


----------



## Sismile (4. März 2011)

lowisbmx schrieb:


> Na o.k. Vielleicht dann ja schon kurzärmlig!
> 
> Keine Angst, ich fahr auch nicht gerne Berge, wenn dann immer langsam




Ha, ha Warum glaub ich das irgendwie nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sismile (7. März 2011)

Jippie! Am Wochenende hab ich die Saison eröffnet  Was steht nächstes Wochenende an? Hätte zwischen 9:30 Uhr und 14:00 Uhr Zeit, falls die Eltern von meinem Freund auf den Kleinen aufpassen..


----------



## mabi (7. März 2011)

Sismile schrieb:


> Jippie! Am Wochenende hab ich die Saison eröffnet  Was steht nächstes Wochenende an? Hätte zwischen 9:30 Uhr und 14:00 Uhr Zeit, falls die Eltern von meinem Freund auf den Kleinen aufpassen..



typisch mutti  
hätte/falls !! + samstag oder sonntag zw. 9:30,14.00 ?


----------



## KaMa_84 (7. März 2011)

Sismile schrieb:


> Jippie! Am Wochenende hab ich die Saison eröffnet  Was steht nächstes Wochenende an? Hätte zwischen 9:30 Uhr und 14:00 Uhr Zeit, falls die Eltern von meinem Freund auf den Kleinen aufpassen..



Oh, wie ich dich beneide!  Bin leider noch krank und muss noch ein bißchen warten mit meiner ersten kleinen Runde :-(
Nächstes Wochenende geht bei mir leider noch nicht, bin gerade noch im Prüfungsstress, aber nach dem 18. bin ich recht flexibel.


----------



## Sismile (9. März 2011)

KaMa_84 schrieb:


> Oh, wie ich dich beneide!  Bin leider noch krank und muss noch ein bißchen warten mit meiner ersten kleinen Runde :-(
> Nächstes Wochenende geht bei mir leider noch nicht, bin gerade noch im Prüfungsstress, aber nach dem 18. bin ich recht flexibel.




Die Saison fängt ja grad erst an. Da kommen schon noch ein paar Wochenenden Erstmal gute Besserung und viel Glück bei den Prüfungen!


----------



## Sismile (6. April 2011)

..So bin wieder unter den Lebenden, Rad müsste morgen repariert sein und Fahrradanhänger ist auch da)))  ..Das Leben ist schön!


----------



## ericoli (7. April 2011)

Na super am Sonntag wollen wir fahren,du müsstest allerdings zu uns kommen, aber Staffelberg ist ja nicht so schlecht @KaMa 84 bist natürlich auch eingeladen, also packt eure" Zugpferde"( Männer) mit ein und schaut vorbei    Grüsse


----------



## Tomson (7. April 2011)

Genau!


----------



## lowisbmx (7. April 2011)

staffelberg ist mir zu steil.....
evtl. geh ich trotzdem mit.

oder?


----------



## Sismile (7. April 2011)

Wieviel Uhr wollt ihr denn los?Mit Anhänger komm ich den Berg wahrscheinlich noch nicht hoch,aber vielleicht kann ich ja einen Babysitter organisieren...


----------



## ericoli (8. April 2011)

Wir wollen so um 9:30 los, mit Anhänger wird das eher nix ( vor allem die Abfahrten) dann doch lieber nen Babysitter (oh oh, darf man über Babys und ihre Sitter in einem Bikeforum schreiben)   @ Lowis wir nehmen dich sehr gerne mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowisbmx (8. April 2011)

9.30 an der Friedenslinde oder wo?
Ich würde dann mit dazu kommen.....


----------



## Sismile (8. April 2011)

Ich glaub 9:30 pack ich leider nicht:-( Mein Freund fliegt Sonntag Mittag weg.Da wollten wir nochmal gemeinsam Frühstücken...


----------



## Frankenbiker (9. April 2011)

Sismile schrieb:


> Ich glaub 9:30 pack ich leider nicht:-( Mein Freund fliegt Sonntag Mittag weg.Da wollten wir nochmal gemeinsam Frühstücken...



hach, die liebe


----------



## Tomson (9. April 2011)

@lowis: Wo ist die Freidenslinde?


----------



## Sismile (10. April 2011)

...ja,ja so ist das Wünsch euch ganz viel Spaß und Fahrt nicht die ganzen Maratonlaeufer um;-) Ich werd heut Nachmittag ne Runde mit Anhänger fahren.
Ach ja:nächsten Sonntag waer ich dann ab 10:00 dabei..


----------



## lowisbmx (12. April 2011)

10:00 irgendwo bei Strullendorf, dann hoch zur Friesner Warte und so.....würde ich mal zusagen.


----------



## Sismile (13. April 2011)

SuperDann machen wir doch 10:00 auf'm Lidl Parkplatz treffen.Babysitter ist organisiert.


----------



## lowisbmx (14. April 2011)

Abgemacht. Wo ist eigentlich der Lidl in Strullendorf?


----------



## Sismile (14. April 2011)

Direkt neben dem Netto 
Ist direkt an der Hauptstraße.Von Hirschaidt aus kommend direkt auf der rechten Seite...lässt sich quasi nicht verfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowisbmx (18. April 2011)

War super 
Ich freu mich schon auf das Rückspiel bei den Altenburg-Trails!


----------



## Sismile (18. April 2011)

Kann ich nur bestätigen:super Trails,schöne Aussichten...Freu mich auch Shin auf das Rückspiel


----------



## KaMa_84 (16. Juni 2011)

Hallo ihr Lieben!

Jetzt war ich ne Weile nicht da und hab wohl so einiges verpasst 

Radelt ihr denn noch gemeinsam? Wenn ich noch darf  würde ich mich nach wie vor gerne ab und zu mal anschließen.

LG


----------



## ericoli (22. Juni 2011)

also von uns aus darfst du gerne mit , wie wärs mit Sonntag  ? schau mal in unseren" Gottesgartenfred "


----------



## KaMa_84 (22. Juni 2011)

Hey! Juhu  Sonntag klingt super!
Kann ich als absoluter Newbie da mit euch mithalten? Was ich da grad im Thread gelesen hab, überfordert ich ein bißchen ;-)


----------



## ericoli (22. Juni 2011)

Wir nehmen natürlich Rücksicht ,auf jeden,da brauchst du gar keine bedenken zu haben  Sonntag wird gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaMa_84 (22. Juni 2011)

Na mal schauen ob Du das unterwegs auch noch so sagst ;-)

Gibt's schon genauere Daten bzgl. wo und wann?


----------



## ericoli (23. Juni 2011)

Leider noch nichts genaues , Start ist so ca. 9:00 und 9:30, könntest du zu uns kommen ? Ebensfeld oder Bad Staffelstein


----------



## KaMa_84 (23. Juni 2011)

Huiuiui, das sind ja schon 30 km zu euch! Da bin ich ja schon tot wenn ich ankomm  Kann aber mit'm Zug rüberfahren (Gott klingt das faul  ), dann kann ich auf jeden Fall mit und ich hab auch was von der Tour...


----------



## ericoli (23. Juni 2011)

Wir können ja auch zu dir in die Gegend kommen, ich muss mal die anderen Fragen das würde schon gehen, oder irgendwo dazwischen mach doch mal einen Vorschlag ?


----------



## KaMa_84 (23. Juni 2011)

Komm halt direkt aus Bamberg und bin noch nie weiter als Melkendorf - Litzendorf und wieder zurück, daher kenn ich mich in eurer Ecke nicht so aus. Gibt's denn Zwischendrin, Zapfendorf z.B., was nettes zum Fahren? 
Zug fahren wäre aber überhaupt kein Problem.


----------



## lowisbmx (23. Juni 2011)

Die Zapfendorfer Seite ist nicht besonders ergiebig. Gegenüber Baunach und so ist schon besser, da gibts ein paar schöne Wege um den Kreuzberg rum und so...
Alternativ könnte man sich in Scheßlitz treffen, von Bamberg aus gehts da nur eben dahin, für eine entspannte Anreise mit dem Rad. Von dort aus könnte man dann Richtung oberes Maintal über die hohe Metze uns so....

@Sismile: Willst du evtl. auch mitfahren?


----------



## Tomson (23. Juni 2011)




----------



## KaMa_84 (23. Juni 2011)

Ob Baunach oder Scheßlitz, überlass ich dann lieber euch, da kennt ihr euch besser aus.


----------



## ericoli (23. Juni 2011)

Breitengüssbach ist doch als Treffpunkt nicht schlecht, da können wir dann ins Maintal oder Richtung Kreuzberg, sehen wir dann schon, KaMa   wieviel Km. willst du den so Fahren


----------



## lowisbmx (25. Juni 2011)

Sonntag 9:30 gegenüber vom Pendlerparkplatz in Breitengüssbach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaMa_84 (25. Juni 2011)

Hello!

Sorry, dass ich heute erst wieder reinschau, war gestern den ganzen Tag unterwegs.
9:30 Breitengüssbach geht ok.
Ne Gegenfrage zu den km  : Wieviele sind denn angedacht?


----------



## ericoli (25. Juni 2011)

Immer diese Gegenfragen, so ca. 120 Km. war natürlich ein Spass, wir sehen halt mal, ich muss morgen Nachmittag noch arbeiten und daher um 13:00 zuhause sein, wir sehen uns morgen 9:30


----------



## KaMa_84 (25. Juni 2011)

Na, 120km mach ich doch locker  Werd schon schaffen was da ansteht. Bis morgen  Freu mich!


----------



## lowisbmx (25. Juni 2011)

@ ericoli: Was soll an 120km ein Spaß gewesen sein, versteh ich jetzt nicht


----------



## Tomson (25. Juni 2011)

@lowis und ericoli:  Was?


----------



## KaMa_84 (25. Juni 2011)

ähm, mal so ne doofe frage, wo ist denn der p&r in breitengüßbach?


----------



## Tomson (25. Juni 2011)

Breitengüßbach Richtung Rattelsdorf am Ortsausgang, Nähe Highway! Gegenüber vom Parkplatz stehen dann wir Radler rum! 

@lowis, ericoli:  heut ich!  mich!


----------



## KaMa_84 (25. Juni 2011)

Super, dann hab ich's richtig vermutet 

Bis morgen


----------



## lowisbmx (26. Juni 2011)

Tomson schrieb:


> Breitengüßbach Richtung Rattelsdorf am Ortsausgang, Nähe Highway! Gegenüber vom Parkplatz stehen dann wir Radler rum!
> 
> @lowis, ericoli:  heut ich!  mich!



warst du eigentlich dabei? hab dich gar nicht gesehen......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomson (26. Juni 2011)

Ich war ganz hinten bei den harten Abfahrten!


----------



## lowisbmx (27. Juni 2011)

ach so, deswegen...

@KaMa_84: bist du noch gut heimgekommen??


----------



## KaMa_84 (27. Juni 2011)

Hey!

Ja, bin gut Heim gekommen. 

Sorry, dass ich euch aufgehalten hab  Hoffe ihr hattet noch Spaß den Rest der Tour?


----------



## lowisbmx (27. Juni 2011)

war gut, wir waren dann noch bei der Altenburg, lauter super Trails dort!

Wird schon bei dir, fahr einfach ein bisschen Grundlage, der Rest kommt von selbst. Wie oft fährst du eigentlich so pro Woche?


----------



## KaMa_84 (27. Juni 2011)

Versuch so 2-3x die Woche zu fahren, krieg das aber im Moment schlecht unter weil's grad ziemlich stressig ist mit Uni und Family und bin froh wenn ich's überhaupt mal raus schaff :-(

Zum Technik-Kurs bin ich schon angemeldet, Kondition kommt auch noch ;-) Hat mich auf jeden Fall angespornt...


----------



## Tomson (27. Juni 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

